# Puppy coat to adult coat



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, her coat will change. The curl will come in and it should get some body and texture to it. This starts around 9 months and takes a couple months or more to complete. Weekly baths are okay as long as you are using good shampoos, but if she isn't really dirty just not fluffy, you could give her the works one week; and then the next week using a leave in spray (Ice on Ice is my go to spray) spritz her coat, brush her out and then another spritz and fluff her out with the dryer. Voila!! will look freshly done. Yea, if you like the clean face/feet look, it does seem to grow in fast.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, adult coat is different texture & thickness. It depends on genetics & color as to when, texture & thickness. I have 1 @ 3 that just got texture & thickness. Her pup started coat change at 4 months but I shaved her at around 10 weeks & I think that helped a great deal. Mom I shaved body in January & wham, coat came in beautifully. My other Toy around 7 months. All 3 had easy peasy coat change with no matting. 

You may bathe weekly just use a good shampoo & conditioner. Do not use "Optical" brightner shampoos weekly, will dry out the coat.


----------



## Sheandg (Feb 21, 2014)

She is a blue. I have just used my human shampoo and conditioner on her. I am a Hair stylist and use professional products, are they ok for her?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My dogs coat change process has been going for months and months!!!

Over 6 months of hell!! Hahahaha  I had to shave them twice! Even though I brush them religiously everyday (except when I'm sick or something beyond my control) but this process does indeed pass! So don't worry!  it's normal 

it's just the thick hair coming in underneath the thin hair! Can u picture what happens?

I recommend buying a good quality poodle comb and good dog brush and watch videos to learn how to brush a poodle lifting sections of hair etc... Because mats can actually hurt your dog by pulling on the skin.

I really don't wanna freak you out, I just wish someone would have told me, I wish I would have been more prepared, I felt like a bad momma! Hehehehe for letting them get matted up, but it's normal as long as they don't get hurt.

Here is a picture of Lou's very thin puppy coat and then another of her (almost all) adult coat now 

Puppy coat was almost straight instead of thick/full and curly 








And now (think full and curly but still soft  and extremely huggable 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

